# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  اگه میخواید "کتب درسی نظام جدید بخرید"...

## a.t.n

برید از سایت "سامانه توزیع کتب درسی" خرید کنید 
من اول با توجه به شنیده ها داخل همین سایت 
فکر میکردم فقط با کد ملی یه دانش آموز یا کد پرسنلی یه معلم میشه خرید کرد اما.... اینطور نیست من با وجود این که در حال حاضر دانش آموز نیستم رفتم با کدملی خودم اول ثبت نام کردم و بعد سفارش خودمو ثبت کردم و کل سفارشم شد 34/600ت که با هزینه ارسال 12/000 ت جمعا شد 46/600تومن 
یعنی کل کتابای درسی سال یازدهم خود آموزش و پرورش برام 46/600 تومن تمام شد 
اگه کسی رو میشناسید که میخواد کتب نظام جدید رو بگیره 
بهش اطلاع بدید که اگه دانش آموز نباشه و معلم هم نباشه 
میتونه با کد ملی خودش این کارو کنه 
یه پک کامل یازدهم رو یکی از سایت ها که خواستم خرید کنم میداد 250/000تومن

----------


## ifmvi

*ممنون از اطلاع رسانیتون 
من دوازدهم رو میخواستم رفتم سایت منتها کتاب ها رو کامل نداشتن .*

----------


## a.t.n

> *ممنون از اطلاع رسانیتون 
> من دوازدهم رو میخواستم رفتم سایت منتها کتاب ها رو کامل نداشتن .*


کدوم کتاباش رو نداشتن 
1400 میخواید کنکور بدید

----------


## ifmvi

*خیر ۹۹ رو میخوام کنکور بدم ، زیست و شیمی و دینی رو نداشتن و فیزیک فکر کنم . فقط چند تا کتاب ۱۲ رو داشتن .*

----------


## Raha.mh

چجوری ثبت نام کردی ؟لینکشو میزاری من رفتم ی سایتی توزیع کتاب درسی بود ولی کد ملی و سریال شناسنامه رو زدم میگ شما دانش اموز نیستید.. وارد نمیشه

----------


## a.t.n

> چجوری ثبت نام کردی ؟لینکشو میزاری من رفتم ی سایتی توزیع کتاب درسی بود ولی کد ملی و سریال شناسنامه رو زدم میگ شما دانش اموز نیستید.. وارد نمیشه


.: فروش تک جلدی کتاب درسی :: سامانه فروش و توزیع مواد آموزشی :: صفحه نخست :.
از اینجا اول ثبت نام میکنی با کد ملی خودت 
بعد میری کتابهایی که میخوای رو انتخاب میکنی و بعدش سفارش رو ثبت میکنی 
فقط حواست باشه هر فرد میتونه در یک سال تحصیلی فقط کتابهای "یک پایه " رو بخره
روی ورود به بخش سفارش تک جلدی کلیک میکنی و بعدش پایین صفحه نوشته ثبت نام اونجا باید ثبت نام کنی و بعدش دیگه خودت میدونی باید چیکار کنی

----------


## a.t.n

Up

----------


## Saeedt

سلام 
واسه کنکور1400
کتابای چه سالی چاپ کدوم سالهارو باید بگیرم؟اینی ک میگم درسته؟
دهم چاپ97 یازدهم 98 دوزادهم 99؟؟
پس الان باید از سایت سفارش کتاب میتونم یازدهم98 رو سفارش بدم درسته؟
دهم سال 97 رو نداره 98 رو میفروشه خیلی تفاوت داره؟
راهنمایی کنین اگه واردین لطفا؟ :Yahoo (90):

----------


## NormaL

> سلام 
> واسه کنکور1400
> کتابای چه سالی چاپ کدوم سالهارو باید بگیرم؟اینی ک میگم درسته؟
> دهم چاپ97 یازدهم 98 دوزادهم 99؟؟
> پس الان باید از سایت سفارش کتاب میتونم یازدهم98 رو سفارش بدم درسته؟
> دهم سال 97 رو نداره 98 رو میفروشه خیلی تفاوت داره؟
> راهنمایی کنین اگه واردین لطفا؟


این تاپیک رو مطالعه کنید:
حذفیات شدید کتب درسی دهم در سال 98!

----------


## Mysterious

*بدیش اینه باید بری از مدرسه کتابا رو بگیری*

----------


## a.t.n

> *بدیش اینه باید بری از مدرسه کتابا رو بگیری*


نه دیگه زمانی که با کد ملی خودت ثبت نام میکنی آدرس خونه خودتون رو میدید پست میاره در خونه براتون 
من آدرس خونه خودمون رو دادم

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط a.t.n


نه دیگه زمانی که با کد ملی خودت ثبت نام میکنی آدرس خونه خودتون رو میدید پست میاره در خونه براتون 
من آدرس خونه خودمون رو دادم


خوبه اینجوری
ولی اینکه الان محدودیت گذاشته فقط واسه یه پایه چی؟
اگه یکی بخواد ۳ پایه رو یجا بخره چه گلی به سرش بریزه؟*

----------


## a.t.n

> سلام 
> واسه کنکور1400
> کتابای چه سالی چاپ کدوم سالهارو باید بگیرم؟اینی ک میگم درسته؟
> دهم چاپ97 یازدهم 98 دوزادهم 99؟؟
> پس الان باید از سایت سفارش کتاب میتونم یازدهم98 رو سفارش بدم درسته؟
> دهم سال 97 رو نداره 98 رو میفروشه خیلی تفاوت داره؟
> راهنمایی کنین اگه واردین لطفا؟


آره درست گفتید برای کنکور 1400 با همین چاپ ها رو بگیرید 
یازدهم رو از سایت سامانه توزیع کتب درسی سفارش بدید که چاپ 98 هست 
دهم هم که باید سال 97 رو تهیه کنید به صورت آزاد خریداری کنید 
فکر کنم سایت بانک کتاب پایتخت داره کتابای دهم چاپ 97 رو

----------


## Saeedt

> آره درست گفتید برای کنکور 1400 با همین چاپ ها رو بگیرید 
> یازدهم رو از سایت سامانه توزیع کتب درسی سفارش بدید که چاپ 98 هست 
> دهم هم که باید سال 97 رو تهیه کنید به صورت آزاد خریداری کنید 
> فکر کنم سایت بانک کتاب پایتخت داره کتابای دهم چاپ 97 رو


مرسی

----------


## a.t.n

> *
> 
> خوبه اینجوری
> ولی اینکه الان محدودیت گذاشته فقط واسه یه پایه چی؟
> اگه یکی بخواد ۳ پایه رو یجا بخره چه گلی به سرش بریزه؟*


اونا فقط چپ 98 رو دارن بسته به این که میخواید کنکور 99 شرکت کنید یا 1400 باید یا یازدهم رو بگیرید و یا دوازدهم 
 بقیه اش فقط بازار آزاد باید خرید کنید 
مگه شما میخوایید همش چاپ 98 باشه ؟

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط a.t.n


اونا فقط چپ 98 رو دارن بسته به این که میخواید کنکور 99 شرکت کنید یا 1400 باید یا یازدهم رو بگیرید و یا دوازدهم 
 بقیه اش فقط بازار آزاد باید خرید کنید 
مگه شما میخوایید همش چاپ 98 باشه ؟


فقط زیستشو میخواستم که نمیشه ۲ پایه رو سفارش داد
خب فقط جفتش موجوده چرا نمیفرستن؟
عجب آدمایین:/*

----------


## a.t.n

> *
> 
> فقط زیستشو میخواستم که نمیشه ۲ پایه رو سفارش داد
> خب فقط جفتش موجوده چرا نمیفرستن؟
> عجب آدمایین:/*


ببین زیست تغییرات داشته بهتره متناسب با کنکوری که میخوای بدی سال چاپش رو چک کنی 
من خودم باشم همین کارو میکنم 
بانک کتاب پایتخت زیست ها رو تکی 40 ت میداد 
فقط به چاپش دقت کن اینطوری خیالت راحت تره

----------


## a.t.n

Up

----------


## Mohamad.khd

سلام دوستان کسی می دونه تغییرات شیمی دهم یازدهم کنکور ۹۹ با ۱۴۰۰ زیاده یا نه؟من شیمی دهم یازدهم بهمن بازرگانی رو گرفتم ولی چون برای ۱۴۰۰ نداشت مجبور شدم مخصوص ۹۹ رو بگیرم

----------


## a.t.n

امروز کتابایی که سفارش داده بودم رسید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Saeed79

> سلام دوستان کسی می دونه تغییرات شیمی دهم یازدهم کنکور ۹۹ با ۱۴۰۰ زیاده یا نه؟من شیمی دهم یازدهم بهمن بازرگانی رو گرفتم ولی چون برای ۱۴۰۰ نداشت مجبور شدم مخصوص ۹۹ رو بگیرم


نه شیمی اصلا تغییرات زیادی نداشته خیالت تخت

----------


## a.t.n

10 روز تقریبا طول کشید 
یکی از بچه ها میگفت 13_14 روز بعد براش اومده
اگه خرید کردید نگران نباشید دیر میاد ولی فرستادن

----------


## Mr.Lambert

> برید از سایت "سامانه توزیع کتب درسی" خرید کنید 
> من اول با توجه به شنیده ها داخل همین سایت 
> فکر میکردم فقط با کد ملی یه دانش آموز یا کد پرسنلی یه معلم میشه خرید کرد اما.... اینطور نیست من با وجود این که در حال حاضر دانش آموز نیستم رفتم با کدملی خودم اول ثبت نام کردم و بعد سفارش خودمو ثبت کردم و کل سفارشم شد 34/600ت که با هزینه ارسال 12/000 ت جمعا شد 46/600تومن 
> یعنی کل کتابای درسی سال یازدهم خود آموزش و پرورش برام 46/600 تومن تمام شد 
> اگه کسی رو میشناسید که میخواد کتب نظام جدید رو بگیره 
> بهش اطلاع بدید که اگه دانش آموز نباشه و معلم هم نباشه 
> میتونه با کد ملی خودش این کارو کنه 
> یه پک کامل یازدهم رو یکی از سایت ها که خواستم خرید کنم میداد 250/000تومن


من 19 دی چندتا کتاب یازدهم گرفتم هنوز ارسال نشده !!! :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (22):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## a.t.n

> من 19 دی چندتا کتاب یازدهم گرفتم هنوز ارسال نشده !!!


برای من 10 روز طول کشید تا بیاد 
یکی از بچه ها میگفت 13_14 روز طول کشیده 
میاد حتما نگران نباشید

----------


## asalshah

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط a.t.n


برید از سایت "سامانه توزیع کتب درسی" خرید کنید 
من اول با توجه به شنیده ها داخل همین سایت 
فکر میکردم فقط با کد ملی یه دانش آموز یا کد پرسنلی یه معلم میشه خرید کرد اما.... اینطور نیست من با وجود این که در حال حاضر دانش آموز نیستم رفتم با کدملی خودم اول ثبت نام کردم و بعد سفارش خودمو ثبت کردم و کل سفارشم شد 34/600ت که با هزینه ارسال 12/000 ت جمعا شد 46/600تومن 
یعنی کل کتابای درسی سال یازدهم خود آموزش و پرورش برام 46/600 تومن تمام شد 
اگه کسی رو میشناسید که میخواد کتب نظام جدید رو بگیره 
بهش اطلاع بدید که اگه دانش آموز نباشه و معلم هم نباشه 
میتونه با کد ملی خودش این کارو کنه 
یه پک کامل یازدهم رو یکی از سایت ها که خواستم خرید کنم میداد 250/000تومن


دانشجو ها نمیتونن ثبت نام کنن ایا؟چون شماره شناسنامه رو وارد میکنم میگه وجود ندارد پس ما چیکار کنیم_

----------


## a.t.n

> _
> 
> دانشجو ها نمیتونن ثبت نام کنن ایا؟چون شماره شناسنامه رو وارد میکنم میگه وجود ندارد پس ما چیکار کنیم_


داخل تاپیک توضیح دادم 
شما باید برید قسمت سفارش تک جلدی 
ثبت نام کنید با شماره شناسنامه خودتون  و بعد خرید کنید

----------


## asalshah

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط a.t.n


داخل تاپیک توضیح دادم 
شما باید برید قسمت سفارش تک جلدی 
ثبت نام کنید با شماره شناسنامه خودتون  و بعد خرید کنید



رفتم ولی رمز عبور میخواد 
وقتیم شماره شناسنامم رو میزنم نوشته اطلاعات شما  در سیستم نیست_

----------


## Lara27

من یک هفتس سفارش دادم اما نیومده

----------


## Mohamad.khd

> من یک هفتس سفارش دادم اما نیومده


میاد نگران نباش برای منم خیلی طول کشید

----------


## Mr.Lambert

> من یک هفتس سفارش دادم اما نیومده


یک هفته ؟  :Yahoo (4):  واسه من تا الان 32 روزه که نیومده :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mr.Lambert


یک هفته ؟  واسه من تا الان 32 روزه که نیومده


زنگ بزن پیگیری کن 
تهرانی؟*

----------


## Mr.Lambert

خیر .4 بار تماس گرفتم ، 3 دفعه اول گفتن بزودی ارسال میشه طی یکی دو روز آینده ، دفعه چهارم دادم بزرگترم زنگ زد ( 😁 ) گفتن موجودی نداریم هر وقت چاپ شه میفرستیم😐سفارشم قبلیم اولای سال 5 روزه فرستادن این دفعه دارن کتابا سوریه رو چاپ میکنن احتمالا بامبول دراوردن !!!

----------


## Lara27

یه وقت یه چی دیگه نفرستن؟ :/

----------


## asalshah

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mr.Lambert


یک هفته ؟  واسه من تا الان 32 روزه که نیومده


خداااااااااااااا این چه وضعشه....._

----------


## mahTEn

> یک هفته ؟  واسه من تا الان 32 روزه که نیومده


32روزه ک نیومده!!  :Yahoo (21): 
عامو پاشو برو بزن تو دهنشون :Yahoo (21): 
عجبا :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr.Lambert

> 32روزه ک نیومده!! 
> عامو پاشو برو بزن تو دهنشون
> عجبا


5 کتاب یازدهم تجربی سفارش دادم که میگن 3 تاشو موجودی نداریم هروقت آماده شد میفرستیم ؛ جز تماس گرفتن و البته ذکر گفتن چ کار دیگه ای میشه کرد  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Mr.Lambert

کس دیگه ای از 19 دی تا الان سفارش یازدهم داشته ؟ رسیده دستتون ؟

----------


## Mr.Lambert

> یک هفته ؟  واسه من تا الان 32 روزه که نیومده


چهــل غــــــــ ــــروب هم گذشت و تو نیامدی ...

----------


## Mysterious

*من میخوام پایه یازدهمو سفارش بدم ولی میترسم نیارن دیگه:/
اونایی که سفارش دادین راهنمایی کنید،سفارش بدم یا نه؟*

----------


## Rafolin403

> کس دیگه ای از 19 دی تا الان سفارش یازدهم داشته ؟ رسیده دستتون ؟


منم یازدهم سفارش دادم همین دو هفته پیش
میزنه تحویل پست داده ولی هیچ خبری ازش نیست

----------


## Rafolin403

> *من میخوام پایه یازدهمو سفارش بدم ولی میترسم نیارن دیگه:/
> اونایی که سفارش دادین راهنمایی کنید،سفارش بدم یا نه؟*


برا من هنوز نیوردن کد پیگیریمو که میزنم نوشته تحویل پست داده شده ولی اطلاعاتی از مرسوله در دسترس نیس

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Rafolin403


برا من هنوز نیوردن کد پیگیریمو که میزنم نوشته تحویل پست داده شده ولی اطلاعاتی از مرسوله در دسترس نیس


آره منم از همین شک دارم،تهرانی شما؟ 
بعضیا میگن یه هفته ایی اومده بعضیا نه
قیمت آزادم خیلی گرونه 
نمیدونم چه کنم:/*

----------


## saeid20x

از سایت آموزش و پروش می تونید نسخه pdf همه کتابا را بصورت رایگان دانلود کنید
جستجوی کتاب در پایگاه کتاب های درسی | پایگاه کتاب های درسی، اداره کل نظارت بر نشر و توزیع مواد آموزشی

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saeid.2014


از سایت آموزش و پروش می تونید نسخه pdf همه کتابا را بصورت رایگان دانلود کنید
جستجوی کتاب در پایگاه کتاب های درسی | پایگاه کتاب های درسی، اداره کل نظارت بر نشر و توزیع مواد آموزشی


به کار نمیاد:/*

----------


## Rafolin403

> *
> 
> آره منم از همین شک دارم،تهرانی شما؟ 
> بعضیا میگن یه هفته ایی اومده بعضیا نه
> قیمت آزادم خیلی گرونه 
> نمیدونم چه کنم:/*


خبر نیمه خوووب دارم
من هفته ی اول بهمن سفارش دادم که تا یه هفته کد پیگیری نمیداد بعد از یه هفته کد داد ولی اطلاعاتی تو سامانه رهگیری مرسولات نمیداد 
۳۰ بهمن تازه اطلاعاتو وارد کرد و بالاخره امروووووز گفت وارد منطقه ی پستی شده با توجه به این که ما جنوب کشوریم با این روند پیش بره روز کنکور ۱۴۰۰ دستم میرسه :Yahoo (76):

----------


## asalshah

_بستم  رسید دستم()ولی یه مشکل 
من فیزیک و زیست دهم سال 98 رو میخوام ولی تو این سایت موجود نیست میشه بگید چجوری جورش کنم؟:/
از کجا پیدا کنم این دوتا کتاب رو...؟_

----------


## asalshah

_بچه ها لطفا  به سوال بالا هرکی میدونه جواب بده_

----------


## reza2018

> _بستم  رسید دستم()ولی یه مشکل 
> من فیزیک و زیست دهم سال 98 رو میخوام ولی تو این سایت موجود نیست میشه بگید چجوری جورش کنم؟:/
> از کجا پیدا کنم این دوتا کتاب رو...؟_


منم میخوام یسری کتاب سفارش بدم ولی از کرونا میترسم :Yahoo (4): 
توی دیوار سرچ کنی گذاشتن برای فروش

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza2018


منم میخوام یسری کتاب سفارش بدم ولی از کرونا میترسم
توی دیوار سرچ کنی گذاشتن برای فروش


منم هنو موندم بگم یا نه
البته میترسم کلا نیارن به بهونه کرونا*

----------


## asalshah

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mysterious




منم هنو موندم بگم یا نه
البته میترسم کلا نیارن به بهونه کرونا 


 دیشب  برای دومین بار سفارش دادم چون سفارش اولیم بعد دو هفته رسید و نسبت به بقیه که بعد یک ماه خریدن نیومد براشون خوب بود بنظرم
شاید به بهونه کرونا یکم دیر بیارن ولی نه اینکه کلا نیارن دیگه اینقدرم شهر هرت نیست_

----------


## asalshah

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza2018


منم میخوام یسری کتاب سفارش بدم ولی از کرونا میترسم
توی دیوار سرچ کنی گذاشتن برای فروش


نه میخوام نو و دست نخورده باشه....دست دوم بدم میاد بخونم
سایتی رو سراغ ندارین؟_

----------


## reza2018

> _
> نه میخوام نو و دست نخورده باشه....دست دوم بدم میاد بخونم
> سایتی رو سراغ ندارین؟_


بگردی در همین دیوار کتاب نو هم هست

----------


## Mr.Lambert

بعده 52 روز رسید ...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
در صورتیکه پس از گذشت 10 روز از زمان پرداخت سفارش، بسته ی پستی را دریافت نکردید برای پیگیری با شماره های 15 - 88742110-021 تماس حاصل نمائید.

----------


## Dean

امسال همچین چیزی نیست؟ 
اصا شما کتاباتونو چجور تهیه میکنید؟ بهترین راهش چیه؟ بانک کتاب پایتخت داره؟ 
___ 
یه سوال دیگه. تو سامانه توزیع مواد اموزشی دیدم زیست دوتزدهم ، همون زیست پارسالیه است یعنی چاپ 98-99 ; زیست دوازدهم امسال تغییراتش چقدر بوده؟

----------


## Amirsh23

> امسال همچین چیزی نیست؟ 
> اصا شما کتاباتونو چجور تهیه میکنید؟ بهترین راهش چیه؟ بانک کتاب پایتخت داره؟ 
> ___ 
> یه سوال دیگه. تو سامانه توزیع مواد اموزشی دیدم زیست دوتزدهم ، همون زیست پارسالیه است یعنی چاپ 98-99 ; زیست دوازدهم امسال تغییراتش چقدر بوده؟


من دو ساله دارم میبینم هستش فقط باید صبر کنی . چون این موقع سال همیشه سایت بستس اگه بزنی سفارش تکجلدی کتاب تو گوگل میاره سایتشو که مینویسه سایت درحال بروزرسانی هست . چون باید اول کتاب به دانش اموزا برسه و بعد اینکه ارسال کتاب به مدارس اینا تموم شد فروششون شروع میشه که از آبان اینا شروع میشه

----------


## Dean

> من دو ساله دارم میبینم هستش فقط باید صبر کنی . چون این موقع سال همیشه سایت بستس اگه بزنی سفارش تکجلدی کتاب تو گوگل میاره سایتشو که مینویسه سایت درحال بروزرسانی هست . چون باید اول کتاب به دانش اموزا برسه و بعد اینکه ارسال کتاب به مدارس اینا تموم شد فروششون شروع میشه که از آبان اینا شروع میشه


فک کنم پارسال از بیست مهر شروع شد.. به هر حال تا اون موقع واسه درسی مثل زیست چیکار کنیم بهتره از نظر شما

----------


## Amirsh23

> فک کنم پارسال از بیست مهر شروع شد.. به هر حال تا اون موقع واسه درسی مثل زیست چیکار کنیم بهتره از نظر شما


یه سری کتاب به اسم زیر ذره بین هست که کتاب درسیو عین متنشو اورده و دقیقا خود کتابو پرینت رنگی کرده گوشه کناراش نکاتش و تستای کنکور اورده از اون بگیر من الان چک کردم ویژه کنکور ۹۹ داره و جامع هست که کتاب سه سالم داره تک پایه هم داره اما برای کتابای متناسب با کنکور ۹۹ هست و میگن چاپ جدید تا اخر شهریور میاد ، میتونی قبلی رو بگیری ولی حواست باشه جاهایی که تغییر کرده از پی دی اف بخونی باز حداقل یه مدت کار را بندازه ولی حدودا ۵۰ تومن برای تک پایه  باید خرج کنی حتی میتونی کلا ازش استفاده کنی توی شیمی هم داره یا یکمم صبر کن ۱۴۰۰ جامع بگیر و کتاب درسی نگیر حواست باشه چون کتاب تست اینا هم دارن اشتباه نگیری یه وقت اونیکه زیر ذره بین کتاب درسیه رو بگیر

----------


## Dean

> یه سری کتاب به اسم زیر ذره بین هست که کتاب درسیو عین متنشو اورده و دقیقا خود کتابو پرینت رنگی کرده گوشه کناراش نکاتش و تستای کنکور اورده از اون بگیر من الان چک کردم ویژه کنکور ۹۹ داره و جامع هست که کتاب سه سالم داره تک پایه هم داره اما برای کتابای متناسب با کنکور ۹۹ هست و میگن چاپ جدید تا اخر شهریور میاد ، میتونی قبلی رو بگیری ولی حواست باشه جاهایی که تغییر کرده از پی دی اف بخونی باز حداقل یه مدت کار را بندازه ولی حدودا ۵۰ تومن برای تک پایه  باید خرج کنی حتی میتونی کلا ازش استفاده کنی توی شیمی هم داره یا یکمم صبر کن ۱۴۰۰ جامع بگیر و کتاب درسی نگیر حواست باشه چون کتاب تست اینا هم دارن اشتباه نگیری یه وقت اونیکه زیر ذره بین کتاب درسیه رو بگیر


ولی خدایی هیچی کتاب درسی نمیشه وقتی فنریش هم میکنی!

----------


## Mohamad_R

> امسال همچین چیزی نیست؟ 
> اصا شما کتاباتونو چجور تهیه میکنید؟ بهترین راهش چیه؟ بانک کتاب پایتخت داره؟ 
> ___ 
> یه سوال دیگه. تو سامانه توزیع مواد اموزشی دیدم زیست دوتزدهم ، همون زیست پارسالیه است یعنی چاپ 98-99 ; زیست دوازدهم امسال تغییراتش چقدر بوده؟





بانک کتاب زنگ بزنین . و سال چاپ رو حتما ذکر کنید . 

یا میتونید به چاپخونه ای یا کتاب فروشی برید و سفارش بدید که بیشتر سیاه سفید میارن میدن . 


توجه کنین قیمت در هر دو حالت کمی بالاس . من دینی خریدم از چاپخونه ای ( فایل دادم تحویل گرفتم البته با هزار مصیبت) دهم و یازدهم شد 80 هزار و خورده ( رنگی و صحافی شده)

----------


## Amirsh23

> ولی خدایی هیچی کتاب درسی نمیشه وقتی فنریش هم میکنی!


این کتابی که من گفتم خود کتاب درسیه انگار پی دی اف کتاب درسی رو کپی کردن و جفتشه حتی اینطوریم نیست متن کتاب درسیو اورده باشن یعنی چجوری بگم خود کتابو پرینت کردن ولی گوشه کناراش نکاتشو نوشتن و از چاپ خونه و اینا ارزونتر میوفته فک کنم بری پی دی اف ببینی متوحه میشی خیلی از کسایی که کتاب ندارن از این کتاب استفاده میکنن

----------


## Dean

> بانک کتاب زنگ بزنین . و سال چاپ رو حتما ذکر کنید . 
> 
> یا میتونید به چاپخونه ای یا کتاب فروشی برید و سفارش بدید که بیشتر سیاه سفید میارن میدن . 
> 
> 
> توجه کنین قیمت در هر دو حالت کمی بالاس . من دینی خریدم از چاپخونه ای ( فایل دادم تحویل گرفتم البته با هزار مصیبت) دهم و یازدهم شد 80 هزار و خورده ( رنگی و صحافی شده)


بانک کتاب چاپ رنگی و پرینت میفرستن یا کتاب انتشارات مدرسه؟ کیفیت چاپش چطوره؟ 
می دونی یچیزی که بقیه دقت نمیکنن اینه که تو خیلی شکل های زیست شناسی جزیات حرف اولو میزنه. این مهمه که تصاویر کتابتون کیفتشون بالا باشه و اجزا به خوبی از هم تفکیک بشن

----------


## Mohamad_R

> بانک کتاب چاپ رنگی و پرینت میفرستن یا کتاب انتشارات مدرسه؟ کیفیت چاپش چطوره؟ 
> می دونی یچیزی که بقیه دقت نمیکنن اینه که تو خیلی شکل های زیست شناسی جزیات حرف اولو میزنه. این مهمه که تصاویر کتابتون کیفتشون بالا باشه و اجزا به خوبی از هم تفکیک بشن




بانک کتاب رو نمیدونم چطور خواهد بود چون نخریدم اما احتمال میدم رنگی باشه . ضمنا قطعا اینطوره کیفیت چاپ سازمان تالیف بهتر خواهد بود . بهتره زنگ بزنید و بپرسید ازشون یا قبل اون یه سر به کتابفروشی های بزرگ شهرتون بزنید .

----------


## Parisa8

من گرفتم زیست و شیمی رو از پایتخت. عکسای زیست کاملا تار. و شیمی ها هم بعضی عکسا تداخل رنگی داشتن


صب کن تا اواخر مهر یا اوایل آبان حتمن سایت واس فروش آزاد باز میشه.

----------


## Dean

> من چاپ کردم کتابای دوازهم قیمتشم مناسب تر شد نسبت به بیرون مثلا زیست دوازدهم  28تومنه تعداد بیشتر بخوای کمتر میشه (من کل کتابای دازدهم 200 گرفتم) میتونید فنری سفارش بدی یا دقیقا مثه کتاب درسی چسبی باشه
> کیفیتشم خیلی خوبه شکل های کتابم واضحه مثه کتاب درسی اگه خواستید پیام خصوصی بدید شمارش براتون بذارم
> البته بگم شیراز هستن نمیدونم ارسال داشته باشن یا نه


کاشکی عکسی از کتاب درسی از اون شکلای مهم میزاشتی ...

----------


## Future

> من کتابای دوازدهمم چاپ کردم قیمتشم مناسب تر شد نسبت به بیرون مثلا زیست دوازدهم  28تومنه تعداد بیشتر بخوای کمتر میشه (من کل کتابای دازدهم 200 گرفتم) میتونید فنری سفارش بدی یا دقیقا مثه کتاب درسی چسبی باشه
> کیفیتشم خیلی خوبه شکل های کتابم واضحه مثه کتاب درسی اگه خواستید پیام خصوصی بدید شمارش براتون بذارم
> البته بگم شیراز هستن نمیدونم ارسال داشته باشن یا نه


میشه شماره ای چیزی ازشون به منم بدی من شیرازم

----------


## Azad05

​دوستان سایت سفارش کتاب بازه؟

----------


## Amirsh23

> ​دوستان سایت سفارش کتاب بازه؟


نه مینویسه:
*سامانه در حال انجام بروزرسانی و نگهداری است*

----------


## Azad05

> نه مینویسه:
> *سامانه در حال انجام بروزرسانی و نگهداری است*


 بنظرت کی باز میشه من نظام قدیمم تو وقتش ثبت سفارش نکردم الان موندم چیکار کنم

----------


## Dean

> بنظرت کی باز میشه من نظام قدیمم تو وقتش ثبت سفارش نکردم الان موندم چیکار کنم


20 مهر گمونم

----------


## Azad05

> 20 مهر گمونم


 من سفارش بدم میاد خونه یا مدرسه؟فارغ التحصیلم بخاطر سربازی دانشجوی پیام نورم ودانش اموز حساب نمیشم ثبت سفارش میشه برا من؟

----------


## Apoptosis

> من کتابای دوازدهمم چاپ کردم قیمتشم مناسب تر شد نسبت به بیرون مثلا زیست دوازدهم  28تومنه تعداد بیشتر بخوای کمتر میشه (من کل کتابای دازدهم 200 گرفتم) میتونید فنری سفارش بدی یا دقیقا مثه کتاب درسی چسبی باشه
> کیفیتشم خیلی خوبه شکل های کتابم واضحه مثه کتاب درسی اگه خواستید پیام خصوصی بدید شمارش براتون بذارم
> البته بگم شیراز هستن نمیدونم ارسال داشته باشن یا نه


سایتی چیزی ندارن ؟

----------


## Dean

> من سفارش بدم میاد خونه یا مدرسه؟فارغ التحصیلم بخاطر سربازی دانشجوی پیام نورم ودانش اموز حساب نمیشم ثبت سفارش میشه برا من؟


میاد خونه. 
مشکی نداره اگه دانش اموز نباشی. 
ولی فقط یه پایه رو میتونی بخری !

----------


## Amirsh23

> بنظرت کی باز میشه من نظام قدیمم تو وقتش ثبت سفارش نکردم الان موندم چیکار کنم


اگه طبق روال هرسال باشه تقریبا آبان ماه . چون اول باید به تمام دانش آموزا کتاب برسه بعد اون مقداری که میمونه رو تکجلدی میفروشن فک کنم. هنوز شروع نشده که بخوایی ثبتنام کنی استرس نداشته باش چون ثبتنامی که توی تیر ماه بود فقط دانش آموزا میتونستن انجامش بدن و تنها کسی میتونست که مدرسش اطلاعاتشو توی سامانه سناد برای سال تحصیلی جدید ثبت کرده بود و یجورایی محصل امسال بود . شما میتونی توی همین ثبت تکجلدی که از آبان اینا شروع میشه کارتو انجام بدی

----------


## Amirsh23

> من سفارش بدم میاد خونه یا مدرسه؟فارغ التحصیلم بخاطر سربازی دانشجوی پیام نورم ودانش اموز حساب نمیشم ثبت سفارش میشه برا من؟


سالای قبل که من سفارش دادم ربطی نداشت به اینکه چه کسی باشی فقط کد ملی و سریال شناسنانه میخواست ولی فقط با هر کد ملی میتونی یه سری کتاب و از یک پایه بگیری یعنی فقط میتونی یدونه زیست دهم شیمی دهم ریاضی دهم فیزیک دهم  و... بگیری و نمیتونی دوتا زیست دهم  یا شیمی دهم یازدهم باهم... بگیری البته میتونی با کد ملی دیگه دوباره ثبتنام کنی و دوباره کتاب سفارش بدی یا کتابای یه پایه دیگه رو بگیری و گیر نمیدن چه کاره ای ،چون روال سالهای قبل همینطوری بود.
ارسالشم با پست دم منزله فقط یکم نسبت به بقیه ارسال های پستی طول میکشه و حدودا ۲ هفته اینا زمان میخواد. اما یادت باشه شما فقط کتابای چاپ امسالو میتونی ازشون بگیری که دوازدهمش به دردت میخوره و دهم یازدهمو خودت باید گیر بیاری چون کتابای دوازدهمش برای کنکور ۱۴۰۰ یازدهمش برای ۱۴۰۱ و دهمش برای ۱۴۰۲ هستش

----------


## Mohamad_R

> سالای قبل که من سفارش دادم ربطی نداشت به اینکه چه کسی باشی فقط کد ملی و سریال شناسنانه میخواست ولی فقط به هر کد ملی میتونه یه سری کتاب بگیره یعنی فقط میتونی یدونه زیست شیمی ریاضی فیزیک و... بگیری و نمیتونی دوتا زیست یا شیمی یا ... بگیری البته میتونی با کد ملی دیگه دوباره ثبتنام کنی و دوباره کتاب سفارش بدی و گیر نمیدن چه کاره ای چون روال سالهای قبل همینطوری بود.
> ارسالشم با پست دم منزله فقط یکم نسبت به بقیه ارسال های پستی طول میکشه و حدودا ۲ هفته اینا زمان میخواد




فروش تکی هستش یا کلیه ؟ 

مثلا من میخوام یه زیست و دینی بگیرم

----------


## Amirsh23

> فروش تکی هستش یا کلیه ؟ 
> 
> مثلا من میخوام یه زیست و دینی بگیرم


شما ثبت نام کردی ازت پایه مورد نظرتو میخواد . بعد مثلا میزنی دوازده م بعدش فهرست کل کتابای دوازدهمو برات باز میکنه که هرکدوم بخوای میتونی سفارش بدی . ولی گفتم دوبار نمیشه یه کتابو سفارش داد و بعد انتخاب پایه تا یک سال دیگه نمیتونی کتابای پایه دیگه رو بگیری

----------


## Mohamad_R

> شما ثبت نام کردی ازت پایه مورد نظرتو میخواد . بعد مثلا میزنی دوازده م بعدش فهرست کل کتابای دوازدهمو برات باز میکنه که هرکدوم بخوای میتونی سفارش بدی . ولی گفتم دوبار نمیشه یه کتابو سفارش داد و بعد انتخاب پایه تا یک سال دیگه نمیتونی کتابای پایه دیگه رو بگیری




خوبه از یه جهت من یه پایه رو میخرم از اونجا . میمونه یه پایه که مجبورم به قیمت زیاد بخرم :Yahoo (39):

----------


## Amirsh23

> خوبه از یه جهت من یه پایه رو میخرم از اونجا . میمونه یه پایه که مجبورم به قیمت زیاد بخرم


اره میتونی صبر کنی دوازدهم رو با بهترین کیفیت از اونجا بخری . دو پایه رو باید خودت پیدا کنی . البته کتبی که تغییراتشون زیاد نبوده مثل ریاضی با عربی یا زبانم میتونی بگیری با کد ملی دیگه  از اونیکی پایه ها ولی بقیه درسا  ریسکه چون تازگیا خیلی مطالب حذف میکنن

----------


## Mohamad_R

> اره میتونی صبر کنی دوازدهم رو با بهترین کیفیت از اونجا بخری . دو پایه رو باید خودت پیدا کنی . البته کتبی که تغییراتشون زیاد نبوده مثل ریاضی با عربی یا زبانم میتونی بگیری با کد ملی دیگه  از اونیکی پایه ها ولی بقیه درسا  ریسکه چون تازگیا خیلی مطالب حذف میکنن



تغیرات دینی دوازدهم رو اعمال دادم و برا دوازدهم در صودرت پشت موندن عوض نخواهم کرد . 


پایه باید عوض بشه چند موارد

----------


## Azad05

> سالای قبل که من سفارش دادم ربطی نداشت به اینکه چه کسی باشی فقط کد ملی و سریال شناسنانه میخواست ولی فقط با هر کد ملی میتونی یه سری کتاب و از یک پایه بگیری یعنی فقط میتونی یدونه زیست دهم شیمی دهم ریاضی دهم فیزیک دهم  و... بگیری و نمیتونی دوتا زیست دهم  یا شیمی دهم یازدهم باهم... بگیری البته میتونی با کد ملی دیگه دوباره ثبتنام کنی و دوباره کتاب سفارش بدی یا کتابای یه پایه دیگه رو بگیری و گیر نمیدن چه کاره ای ،چون روال سالهای قبل همینطوری بود.
> ارسالشم با پست دم منزله فقط یکم نسبت به بقیه ارسال های پستی طول میکشه و حدودا ۲ هفته اینا زمان میخواد. اما یادت باشه شما فقط کتابای چاپ امسالو میتونی ازشون بگیری که دوازدهمش به دردت میخوره و دهم یازدهمو خودت باید گیر بیاری چون کتابای دوازدهمش برای کنکور ۱۴۰۰ یازدهمش برای ۱۴۰۱ و دهمش برای ۱۴۰۲ هستش


 اینجوری باشه من میتونم واسه هر پایه یک کد ملی بزنم ؟ولی چجور میشه دهمو یازدهم واسه۴۰۱و۴۰۲باشه مگه اونایی که دهم درس میخونن چاپ امسالو سفارش ندادن؟

----------


## Amirsh23

> اینجوری باشه من میتونم واسه هر پایه یک کد ملی بزنم ؟ولی چجور میشه دهمو یازدهم واسه۴۰۱و۴۰۲باشه مگه اونایی که دهم درس میخونن چاپ امسالو سفارش ندادن؟


همه ی کتابا چاپ ۹۹ هستن . دهم ۹۹ میشه کنکور 1402 
یازدهم ۹۹ میشه ۱۴۰۱ 
دوازدهم ۹۹میشه ۱۴۰۰
درواقع دهم یازدهمش برای کساییه که الان دهم یازدهم میخونن چون این کتابا با هدف خدمت رسانی به کنکوری ها چاپ نمیشن که اینا مثلا برای کسایی چاپ میشه که دبیرن و تک درس لازم دارن یا یکی کتابش گم شده و چون دوازدهم ۹۹ برای ۱۴۰۰ هست شما میتونید بگیرید. سوال اولت که طبق سال های قبل میشد اینکارو کرد امسالم ایشالا بشه

----------


## Gladiolus

من میخوام زیست ها رو چاپ کنم سیاه سفید
بعد برای شکلا چیکار کنم؟
کتاب تصویرنامه ای هست که کامل باشه؟
لقمه مثلا خوبه؟

----------


## meghdad

سلام دوستان بنظرم دوتاراه بیشترندارید

یا اینکه بتونید کتابای چاپای ۹۶ تا ۹۸ نظام جدید گیربیارید 
از برنامه دیوار اینا بعدش تغییراتش رو اعمال کنید ک فایلش هستش تیم نوترفیل کامل گذاشته تمومی دروس با وویس
خصوصی بدید لینکشو بدم
یا اینکه اگر مشکل مالی ندارید قیمت ازادش میشه حدود ۳۰۰ تومن +پول پستش حدود ۳۳۰ تومنی میشه فکر کنم...

----------


## _Joseph_

> برید از سایت "سامانه توزیع کتب درسی" خرید کنید 
> من اول با توجه به شنیده ها داخل همین سایت 
> فکر میکردم فقط با کد ملی یه دانش آموز یا کد پرسنلی یه معلم میشه خرید کرد اما.... اینطور نیست من با وجود این که در حال حاضر دانش آموز نیستم رفتم با کدملی خودم اول ثبت نام کردم و بعد سفارش خودمو ثبت کردم و کل سفارشم شد 34/600ت که با هزینه ارسال 12/000 ت جمعا شد 46/600تومن 
> یعنی کل کتابای درسی سال یازدهم خود آموزش و پرورش برام 46/600 تومن تمام شد 
> اگه کسی رو میشناسید که میخواد کتب نظام جدید رو بگیره 
> بهش اطلاع بدید که اگه دانش آموز نباشه و معلم هم نباشه 
> میتونه با کد ملی خودش این کارو کنه 
> یه پک کامل یازدهم رو یکی از سایت ها که خواستم خرید کنم میداد 250/000تومن


من رفتم میگه اونایی میتونن خرید کنن که در سال تحصیلی 99-1400 در مدرسه ثبت نام کرد باشن من نظام قدیمی هستم اطلاعاتم رو نیاورد

----------


## Mohamad.khd

دوستان متاسفانه انگار سامانه فقط به دانش آموزا کتاب میفروشه الآن ما دقیقاً باید چیکار کنیم؟

----------


## Amirsh23

سامانه ای که شما میرین اشتباهه و برای ثبت سفارش دوره ای دانش آموزانی هست که دارن مدرسه میرن و همه کتابا رو یکجا پولشو واریز میکنن و  به مدارس ارسال میشه و شامل همه کتابا هست مثل سلامت و بهداشت و اینا. سایتی که میتونین باهاش تکجلدی بگیرین و فقط دوازدهمش به دردتون میخوره هنوز باز نشده و یک ماه اینا بکشه شاید

----------


## Mohamad_R

سلام . 

دوستان عزیز 
نرخ کتاب ها به شیوه ازاد  از مبلغ 40 هزار تومن تا 60 هزار تومن هستش  :Yahoo (21): 


منبع : پایتخت کتاب





پ.ن  > دار و ندار تون رو بفروشین برا چند جلد جلغوز  کتاب درسی این چه وضیعیه؟  فروش آزاد کتاب از خود سایت تالیف متوقف شده

----------


## Dean

> سلام . 
> 
> دوستان عزیز 
> نرخ کتاب ها به شیوه ازاد  از مبلغ 40 هزار تومن تا 60 هزار تومن هستش 
> 
> 
> منبع : پایتخت کتاب
> 
> 
> ...


فروش ازاد متوقف شده؟ از کجا میدونی؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام . 
> 
> دوستان عزیز 
> نرخ کتاب ها به شیوه ازاد  از مبلغ 40 هزار تومن تا 60 هزار تومن هستش 
> 
> 
> منبع : پایتخت کتاب
> 
> 
> ...


من با پی دی اف میخونم

----------


## Mohamad.khd

> سامانه ای که شما میرین اشتباهه و برای ثبت سفارش دوره ای دانش آموزانی هست که دارن مدرسه میرن و همه کتابا رو یکجا پولشو واریز میکنن و  به مدارس ارسال میشه و شامل همه کتابا هست مثل سلامت و بهداشت و اینا. سایتی که میتونین باهاش تکجلدی بگیرین و فقط دوازدهمش به دردتون میخوره هنوز باز نشده و یک ماه اینا بکشه شاید


تا اون موقع چیکار کنیم

----------


## Amirsh23

> تا اون موقع چیکار کنیم


واقعا نمیدونم  ولی گفتم برای یه سری دروس کتابی به اسم زیر ذره بین هست که جفت کتابو کپی کرده و اونده تو حاشیه اش نکاتو نوشته و توی زیستم معروفه تونستین اونو بگیرین

----------


## Dean

> واقعا نمیدونم  ولی گفتم برای یه سری دروس کتابی به اسم زیر ذره بین هست که جفت کتابو کپی کرده و اونده تو حاشیه اش نکاتو نوشته و توی زیستم معروفه تونستین اونو بگیرین


بانک کتاب چاپ قبل کنکورشو داشت. تغییری که نکرده زیست دوازدهم؟!:/

----------


## Apoptosis

دوستان یه جا هست کتابای درسی رو فنری شده خیلی مرتب میده منتهی جلدی ۳۵ تومن . خواستین پیام خصوصی بدین لینک طرفو بدمعکساشم تار نیست خود کتابه

----------


## Mohamad_R

> فروش ازاد متوقف شده؟ از کجا میدونی؟




فروش ازاد از خود سایت تالیف رو عرض میکنم . ضمنا از قراری نمیتونی تو همین مورد هم سال چاپت رو درخواس بدی و سال چاپ منتشره همون ساله

----------


## Mohamad_R

> دوستان یه جا هست کتابای درسی رو فنری شده خیلی مرتب میده منتهی جلدی ۳۵ تومن . خواستین پیام خصوصی بدین لینک طرفو بدمعکساشم تار نیست خود کتابه




خصوصی رو چک کن لطفا  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## nikman

خواهرا،برادرای عزیز
دیگه بس نیست!با این وجود که هنوز پشت کنکوری هستین،
باز هم میخواید کنکور بدید،اون هم نظام جدید با اون کتاباش! :Yahoo (117): 
بخدا،راه واسه موفقیت زیاده
چه اصراریه که خودتون و خانوادتون رو یه سال دیگه معطل کنید،
یه سال دیگه موسسات و انتشاراتی های کنکوری رو چاق کنید از پول هاتون!
مگه چقدر عمر می کنید که بخواید چند سالش رو واسه کنکور تلف کنید :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## dr.eliot

> خواهرا،برادرای عزیز
> دیگه بس نیست!با این وجود که هنوز پشت کنکوری هستین،
> باز هم میخواید کنکور بدید،اون هم نظام جدید با اون کتاباش!
> بخدا،راه واسه موفقیت زیاده
> چه اصراریه که خودتون و خانوادتون رو یه سال دیگه معطل کنید،
> یه سال دیگه موسسات و انتشاراتی های کنکوری رو چاق کنید از پول هاتون!
> مگه چقدر عمر می کنید که بخواید چند سالش رو واسه کنکور تلف کنید


چه ربطی داره هر کسی زندگیش به خودش مربوطه شما چرا کاسه داغتر از آش میشی همه تاپیکا اینجور حرفا میزنی دیگران خودشون عاقل وبالغ هستن بد وخوبشونو میدونن.

----------


## nikman

> چه ربطی داره هر کسی زندگیش به خودش مربوطه شما چرا کاسه داغتر از آش میشی همه تاپیکا اینجور حرفا میزنی دیگران خودشون عاقل وبالغ هستن بد وخوبشونو میدونن.


کاسه داغ تر از آش! :Yahoo (21): 
بشکنه این دست که نمک نداره،اصن هموتن برید پشت کنکور بمونید،یک ماه که کمه،100سال بمونید :Yahoo (31): بالاخره باید پولی باشه که بره توی جیب موسسات و انتشاراتی ها
شب خوش

----------


## dr.eliot

> کاسه داغ تر از آش!
> بشکنه این دست که نمک نداره،اصن هموتن برید پشت کنکور بمونید،یک ماه که کمه،100سال بمونیدبالاخره باید پولی باشه که بره توی جیب موسسات و انتشاراتی ها
> شب خوش


عزیز دل ببخش میدونم تند حرف زدم منظورم اینه هستن کسایی که مثل من مشکلات زیاد داشتن نتونستن قبول بشن وکم کم خودشونو بالا کشیدن  درسته چند سال موندن ولی اهدافشون براشون مهمه و دوس دارن برسن بهشون پس خودشون میدونن باید چیکار کنن. :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mr.Moein

_های گایز کسی میدونه از کجا کتاب درسی پیدا کنم؟_

----------


## Amirsh23

> سامانه ای که شما میرین اشتباهه و برای ثبت سفارش دوره ای دانش آموزانی هست که دارن مدرسه میرن و همه کتابا رو یکجا پولشو واریز میکنن و  به مدارس ارسال میشه و شامل همه کتابا هست مثل سلامت و بهداشت و اینا. سایتی که میتونین باهاش تکجلدی بگیرین و فقط دوازدهمش به دردتون میخوره هنوز باز نشده و یک ماه اینا بکشه شاید


دوستان پیش بینی ها درس در اومد و سایت باز شد . ولی کتابای دولزدهم رو فعلا ندارن اگه تونستید روزی یبار تو وقتای ازاد چک کنید که اومد کتاباتونو تهیه کنید . توی مدارس هم الان معمولا برای معلما کتاب تهیه میشه که میتونید با اشنا از طریق مدارسم سفارش بدید

----------


## Azad05

> دوستان پیش بینی ها درس در اومد و سایت باز شد . ولی کتابای دولزدهم رو فعلا ندارن اگه تونستید روزی یبار تو وقتای ازاد چک کنید که اومد کتاباتونو تهیه کنید . توی مدارس هم الان معمولا برای معلما کتاب تهیه میشه که میتونید با اشنا از طریق مدارسم سفارش بدید


 داداش سایت بصورت ازاد باز شده؟ من دانش اموز نیستم چجوری ثبت نام کنم؟

----------


## Dean

کتابای دوازدهمو ندارن
یا اینکه موقت ندارن 
یا اینکه کلا نمیارن و فقط میدن به مدرسه ها

----------


## Amirsh23

> داداش سایت بصورت ازاد باز شده؟ من دانش اموز نیستم چجوری ثبت نام کنم؟


من با کد ملی دانش اموز و غیر دانش اموز رفتم هردو وارد شد ولی ظاهرا فعلا موجود ندارن اما صبر کنین به احتمال زیاد موجود میکنن

----------


## rey99

سلام امکانش هست به من بدین آدرسو؟

----------


## Saeedt

> سلام امکانش هست به من بدین آدرسو؟


.: فروش تک جلدی کتاب درسی :: سامانه فروش و توزیع مواد آموزشی :: ورود به سامانه :.

----------


## Azad05

> من با کد ملی دانش اموز و غیر دانش اموز رفتم هردو وارد شد ولی ظاهرا فعلا موجود ندارن اما صبر کنین به احتمال زیاد موجود میکنن


من از قسمت ورود معلمان ثبت نام کردم ولی فقط ابتدایی وچاپ99 رو داره

----------


## Amirsh23

> من از قسمت ورود معلمان ثبت نام کردم ولی فقط ابتدایی وچاپ99 رو داره


گفتم دیگه هنوز ندارن باید صبر کنید به احتمال زیاد موجود میکنن

----------

